# Is Pewter the same as Gray?



## 3rdrock (May 21, 2008)

At Home Depot the have Gray maglites,I need a Pewter head only,is this the same color? :thinking:

Also,has anyone seen the "new" copper color mag yet?


----------



## xcel730 (May 21, 2008)

Pewter is more like olive color. Gray with tint of green.


----------



## willrx (May 21, 2008)

3rdrock said:


> At Home Depot the have Gray maglites,I need a Pewter head only,is this the same color? :thinking:
> 
> Also,has anyone seen the "new" copper color mag yet?



New copper? Tell us more.


----------



## 3rdrock (May 21, 2008)

http://www.action-lights.com/flashl...p?bhcp=1&bhhash=1&bhhash=1#meinav=shop:detail

2D click on colors

http://www.maglitetorches.co.uk/acatalog/Maglite_2D-Cell_Special_Edition_Copper_Torch.php




willrx said:


> New copper? Tell us more.


----------



## qip (May 21, 2008)

yes the gray at home depot is same as pewter, silver is brighter

even in the link when you choose 3d it gives color choices and gray/pewter as one choice cuz they're the same :thumbsup:


----------



## greenLED (May 21, 2008)

Sorry to contradict, qip, but Maglite's pewter is not the same as grey. 

We've dissected the differences (with pics) over at the 2AA minimag collection threads.


----------



## qip (May 21, 2008)

*HOW DARE YOU *  Contradict ME


i kid , i kid 
:nana: how much color tint difference is there, did not know that 

​


----------



## qip (May 21, 2008)

found it...that is very subtle ...check the pic near bottom showing heads


----------



## ElectronGuru (May 21, 2008)

There's also the difference between 'official' colors and 'I call it...' colors. Many look at gray (myself included) and call it pewter.


----------



## greenLED (May 21, 2008)

qip said:


> *HOW DARE YOU *  Contradict ME
> ​





Yeah, it's a subtle difference. I'm with EG; I gotta double-check almost every time. So for practical purposes, they might as well be the same.

Clear as mud, heh, qip? :nana:


----------



## souptree (May 22, 2008)

I thought we decided that gray and pewter are the same with the sole exception of the unknurled "pewter" that was sold by actionlights. :thinking: All the knurled gray and pewter AAs I have seen have been the same color. Migs, even in your post, you call your light "gray/pewter". :shrug:


----------



## 3rdrock (May 22, 2008)

I have a pewter body coming,and I will try my gray head on it and let you know,thanks.


----------



## Burgess (May 22, 2008)

But . . . .


What's the story on the " New " Copper color ? ? ?



_


----------



## greenLED (May 22, 2008)

souptree said:


> I thought we decided that gray and pewter are the same with the sole exception of the unknurled "pewter" that was sold by actionlights.


Yup, that's the difference I was thinking about.


----------



## 3rdrock (May 22, 2008)

See post #4 and follow the links.




Burgess said:


> But . . . .
> 
> 
> What's the story on the " New " Copper color ? ? ?
> ...


----------



## Burgess (May 22, 2008)

Thank you, 3rdRock :wave:



Perhaps 6 months ago, i saw a 2-D Copper Maglite at Target.
( i was searching for a Copper-colored *Mini*-Maglite )


The *only* Copper one on the shelf.


Held it in my hand.


Gave it a LOT of thought.



Finally decided not to buy. 


" Why would i wanna' buy a *2-D cell Maglite* ? ? ? "

" Even if it IS in Copper, my *favorite *Mag color "


 ___ 


( sigh )

_


----------



## 3rdrock (May 22, 2008)

I want one,but it would cost as much to ship as it does for the light.

:mecry::shakehead


----------



## 3rdrock (May 27, 2008)

greenLED said:


> Sorry to contradict, qip, but Maglite's pewter is not the same as grey.
> 
> We've dissected the differences (with pics) over at the 2AA minimag collection threads.


 
Yes there is a slight difference,you may not notice it unless you where told.


----------



## souptree (May 27, 2008)

.


----------



## Centropolis (May 28, 2008)

Pewter to me is kind of a darker grey.

But if you are Fenix, gold is the new 'orange' in the E01 case.


----------

